# Quarry in whitehouse



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I was watching my nephew play soccer at the fields in whitehouse and noticed a quarry adjacent to it and directly behind the police station. I walked the perimeter and looked for signs of fish, but saw none. It was gin clear and I scouted areas that should have held at least some panfish, but nothing. Anyone know this body of water and if it holds bass?


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes it holds bass, and large ones too . Very very hard to catch though. I have caught them in the spring sight fishing off cliffs with hair jigs. This is an excellent pan fishing quarry but you have to try some interesting techniques to find and catch them. I can't wait till they let kayaks in there

Here's a 20+ that I saw swimming


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I was going to drop mine in, no kayaks huh? Lol. It looks like a small senko on light line or dropshot is where I would start fishing that place. I didn't see any signs that forbade a kayak...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

AWw snap! Oh here we go! NO SIGNS GUYS! Any signs forbidding yachts? How about hand grenades? BUBC: Blown Up Bass Club.

Looking at it on Google Maps and I have to say that looks pretty darn fishable! And fished.. Look at all the little trails leading to the water.
Ahh, 10 more seconds on google and I find all kinds of cool stuff:

http://whitehouseoh.gov/residents/history/



> The Quarry was another cornerstone of development in early days and was opened in 1860. Later, it was filled with water and served as a swimming pool for residents.


http://whitehouseoh.gov/attraction/whitehouse-village-park/



> Village Park is the largest and most centrally located. It offers shelter houses which can be used for special events and family gatherings. Reservations are required and can be made by calling Village employees at 419-877-5383. This Park also features two separate playground areas, one for older children with climbing equipment, swings, slides, and monkey bars and one suitable for toddler and younger children.
> 
> The park is bordered on the eastern side by the small Village Quarry. This quarry was part of the original stone quarry operated in the late 1800&#8242;s and furnished stone for the railroad beds west of the Village. The quarries have been operated as the Pray-Hall Quarry, the Whitehouse Stone Company, the Erie Stone Company and the Nona France Stone Quarry. Fishing is allowed from waters&#8217; edge only,* but no swimming or boating is allowed in the quarry.* It serves as a tranquil place to rest, relax and enjoy nature. There are two walking/jogging paths surrounding the quarry, one is paved and approximately ½ mile long and the other is a gravel ¼ mile path. These are used often by residents and school sports groups.
> 
> There are also two softball/ baseball diamonds located at the Village park used on a nightly basis during the spring and summer months.


So I'm guessing theres a sign somewhere.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow calm down dude. I just said I didn't see a sign, did not say that in itself meant I could. Good lord. Thanks for the info fish.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Actually there is one tiny "no swimming or boating" sign but there has been talk with the village to allow canoes and yaks. It is a big quarry that can be bank fished but it has a boat launch area, just need the go ahead from the village which may never come. I can see why they are worried, it's well over 100 ft deep in many spots


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

And actually the quarry that Massillon buckeye quoted about is a different, smaller quarry that is across the street in the village park.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

There use to be trout in there years ago, not sure if there is anymore?

We use to catch pretty good size ones.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info fish, quarrys are tough to figure out. Specifically how deep to fish, 100 ft is a lot of water! I am going to try senkos and maybe some panfish swim baits on a day with a little wind. The chop would help I'm sure given the visibility of that water. If you want to PM me a hint that would be great! I could trade some info too at a great bass fishing kayak lake....Hudson lake in Michigan. I've fished it a ton and know it pretty well. If you are a kayak fisherman and enjoy largemouth, it is worth a look.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I have never seen or heard of trout being stocked there. But I could be wrong, it's an old quarry.

This quarry is often confused with white star quarry, which does get trout


----------



## nw1 (May 8, 2014)

Hey Bassthumb let us know how you do if you go...or anyone for that matter.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

They used to have trout derbies there. 40 years + or -. I have not fished there this year but managed to catch 5 or 6 FO gills a couple years ago. Believe it or not on a floating sponge fly in some mighty deep water. It happened a couple times toward evening when a feeding school came close enought to cast to. Lat year in a couple trips I got next to nothing,


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

fishfray said:


> I have never seen or heard of trout being stocked there. But I could be wrong, it's an old quarry.
> 
> This quarry is often confused with white star quarry, which does get trout


Was back in the early 80's. I think it went dry since then at least once?


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

The big quarry at Blue Creek in Whitehouse (behind the Police station) was reopened to fishing a few years ago. The first year after it reopened, it was an amazing fishery, with tons of bass and gills everywhere.

Then, the city decided to "improve" the access and cut down a lot of the trees that were out in the water (on the eastern edge) and lining the edge. This, coupled with the increased pressure and the guys that took out buckets of gills in years 2-3, decimated the fishery IMHO.

Catch rates are way down now. There are still some nice gills and bass in there, but it's not like you're going to go catch them in decent numbers.

The water is very clear. Be prepared to have a lot of small curious bass look at your offering, but not bite.

Also, be wary of the chiggers. Long pants and Deep Woods Off are recommended!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I've went twice in the last week or so. Each time I've stayed about 2 hours and caught around 5 bass, 1-2 rockbass, and a bluegill each trip. The bass were all very small 8-12 inches. They seemed pretty thin too. I did see some fry in the water, so there is some forage base for them, but I don't think it's abundant.


----------

